# Duda con usar lm317 como limitador de corriente



## koalacabron (Jul 10, 2012)

Hola, mi duda es la siguiente :

si coloco en una fuente de alimentacion hecha con un lm350, otro lm350 como limitador de corriente hasta 2 A y provoco un corto se destruirian los componentes o como tiene el limitador hasta 2 A quedaria protegida??

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/204/lastscansb.jpg/

he estado buscando por el foro pero no he encontrado nada referente a esta cuestion.

gracias por vuestra ayuda

saludos !


----------



## ricbevi (Jul 11, 2012)

koalacabron dijo:


> Hola, mi duda es la siguiente :
> 
> si coloco en una fuente de alimentacion hecha con un lm350, otro lm350 como limitador de corriente hasta 2 A y provoco un corto se destruirian los componentes o como tiene el limitador hasta 2 A quedaria protegida??
> 
> ...



Hola...El primer LM350 limita la corriente a 2A(el que esta inmediatamente a continuación de los rectificadores) a si que si la R de 0R62ohms es de suficiente discipacíon no debería por que quemarse nada.

Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## fernandoae (Jul 11, 2012)

Asi no se hace una limitacion de corriente  eso es una fuente de corriente constante y un regulador de tension en serie, sinceramente es poco probable que funcione bien...
Para limitar la corriente y a su vez regular la tension tenes que hacer algo como esto:
http://www.circuitstoday.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/08/battery-_charger-circuit-using-lm-317.JPG
Lo que sucede es que si aumenta la corriente tenes una tension mayor en la R de .56 ohms con lo que comienza a conducir el transistor bc140 y hace que el regulador baje la tension... jugando con el valor de esa r limitas a diferentes corrientes 
ahora si lo que queres es que en caso de pasarse la corriente quede la fuente desconectada te puedo proponer otras alternativas, Saludos, cualquier cosa preguntame y te explico.


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 11, 2012)

Hola.

Tu circuito se parece al que hay aquí: http://html.alldatasheet.com/html-pdf/11671/MOTOROLA/LM350/2587/8/LM350.html

Acerca del corto circuito, el regualdor tiene un circuito interno contra cortocircuito, es probable que no se malogre.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## koalacabron (Jul 11, 2012)

fernandoae dijo:


> Asi no se hace una limitacion de corriente  eso es una fuente de corriente constante y un regulador de tension en serie, sinceramente es poco probable que funcione bien...
> Para limitar la corriente y a su vez regular la tension tenes que hacer algo como esto:
> http://www.circuitstoday.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/08/battery-_charger-circuit-using-lm-317.JPG
> Lo que sucede es que si aumenta la corriente tenes una tension mayor en la R de .56 ohms con lo que comienza a conducir el transistor bc140 y hace que el regulador baje la tension... jugando con el valor de esa r limitas a diferentes corrientes
> ahora si lo que queres es que en caso de pasarse la corriente quede la fuente desconectada te puedo proponer otras alternativas, Saludos, cualquier cosa preguntame y te explico.




Hola amigo

unas preguntas

como sabes que transistor coger para ese cometido? que caracteristicas debe tener?, esta es mi mayor duda jajaja nunca se que transistor hace falta.......

la resistencia R1 la calculo asi :  R1 = Vbe / I a regular

ejemplo si se quiere que se active el transistor a los 3 A seria, R1 = 0.7 / 3 = 0.23 Ohm y la potencia a disipar seria Pr1 = 3 al cuadrado * 0.23 = 2W

con respecto a R4 que funcion tiene? es decir creo que es para proteger al transistor no?, pero no se como se calcula? 

el condensador c3 que mision tiene? es para mejorar la respuesta del lm317?

disculpa si estas preguntas son demasiado elementales, intento aprender.

tambien me interesaria saber un sistema de proteccion que desconecte la fuente en caso de cortocircuito. he visto por aqui una que usa un rele activado con un tiristor. yo no dispongo de tiristores. dispongo de reles de 12 V y 6 V.

este es el esquema que he visto 
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/521/circuitolm317k.jpg/

podrias explicarmelo mas o menos 

la activacion del mismo la tendria que hacer con algun transistor pero no se que caracteristicas debe tener este para activar el rele. sirve cualquier npn?

te pido disculpas si abuso de tu conocimiento y paciencia jajaja 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

elaficionado 

si ya se que este lm350 esta protegido contra cortos 

pero es que ya que estoy liado con los tipos de protecciones contra cortos en fuentes de alimentacion , me gustaria aprender a calcularlas.

ya aprendi contigo mas o menos la forma de aumentar la corriente de un lm317 con transistores jejeje, me ayudas mucho y te lo agradezco de verdad amigo 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

crei que con el limitador de corriente hecho con el lm350 protegeria ya que he hecho una simulacion en proteus provocando un corto en un lm317 (no tiene el 350) con la resistencia calculada para 1 A y  al no dar mas de lo que quiero, que en este caso es 1A. no estaria correcto?

en fin no se llevo dandole vueltas a la cabeza varios dias y buscando cosas por la red  jajajaj....... seguro que lo que estoy diciendo es una tonteria. podeis ilustrarme ??


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 11, 2012)

Hola.

Se puede hacer un tiristor con 2 transistores (uno NPN y otro PNP).

El circuito que al que haces mención es un cargador de baterías, lo relevante del circuito es el transistor que disminuye el voltaje del regulador cuando la corriente supera la corriente máxima.

Chao.
elaficonado.


----------



## koalacabron (Jul 11, 2012)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Se puede hacer un tiristor con 2 transistores (uno NPN y otro PNP).
> 
> ...



vaya! no sabia que se puede hacer un tiristor con transistores

sabes como se hace??

el diodo que esta puesto en la bobina del rele que mision tiene?

bueno acabo de hacer una prueba con un transistor en proteus (2n3055) para activar un rele y con una resistencia de 0.7 para que el transistor active el rele cuando haya 1 A,   pero no se me activa 

luego he hecho otra prueba para que se active a los 0.466 A ( e puesto una R de 1.5 Ohm), se activa pero no para de activarse y desactivarse!!! ademas de no ser la intensidad a la que queria que se activase 

que estoy haciendo mal?

este es el circuito que he montado

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/228/capturagsr.png/


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 11, 2012)

Hola.

Sube el circuito en proteus (empácalo con Winzip o Winrar)

El diodo es para proteger el transistor del voltaje inverso que se genera en la bobina del relay cuando se desconecta de la fuente.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## koalacabron (Jul 12, 2012)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Sube el circuito en proteus (empácalo con Winzip o Winrar)
> 
> ...



ok aqui esta el circuito


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 12, 2012)

Hola.

Mira esto.


Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## koalacabron (Jul 12, 2012)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Mira esto.
> 
> ...




vaya!! ahora si corta del todo 

podrias explicarme mas o menos el funcionamiento y los calculos que has hecho?

por que el mio no paraba de conectar y desconectar?

elaficionado........ mmm de aficionado tienes poco ehh?? eres un profesional 

gracias amigo!!


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 12, 2012)

Hola.

El circuito está diseñado para trabajar con un SCR. Se puede hace un arreglo de transistores que funciona como SCR, para hacer los cálculos depende de los paramétros (voltaje, corriente), que se van a usar. 
Lo mejor es usar SCR es más simple.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## koalacabron (Jul 21, 2012)

mirad este es el circuito que hice poniendo dos lm317, uno como limitador de corriente y el otro para regular voltaje.

provoco un corto en la simulacion y no da mas de 1 A que es el valor al que lo he ajustado. podeis ajustarlo a cualquier valor y no sobrepasa el mismo.

por eso preguntaba si esto es una forma de proteccion contra cortos.

no seria correcto? que decis?


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Jul 21, 2012)

koalacabron dijo:


> mirad este es el circuito que hice poniendo dos lm317, uno como limitador de corriente y el otro para regular voltaje.
> 
> provoco un corto en la simulacion y no da mas de 1 A que es el valor al que lo he ajustado. podeis ajustarlo a cualquier valor y no sobrepasa el mismo.
> 
> ...



En la hoja de datos menciona esa opción, pag. 19.

Por lo menos yo, tal como mencionaron arriba, creo que haciendo eso estás poniendo una fuente de corriente antes de un regulador de tensión, por lo tanto ya no es la carga la que maneja la corriente, sino el regulador de corriente, hasta que la tensión de entrada lo limite.

¿Qué pasa con la simulación si pones poca carga a la salida del regulador de tensión (algo que pida 100mA por ej.)?

*Editado:*

Me quedó la duda y lo simulé con el pspice y parece que funciona:

- Poca carga:







- Mucha carga:






- En corto:



Habrá que sacrificar un par de 317 y probar a ver que pasa


----------



## koalacabron (Jul 21, 2012)

cosmefulanito04 dijo:


> En la hoja de datos menciona esa opción, pag. 19.
> 
> Por lo menos yo, tal como mencionaron arriba, creo que haciendo eso estás poniendo una fuente de corriente antes de un regulador de tensión, por lo tanto ya no es la carga la que maneja la corriente, sino el regulador de corriente, hasta que la tensión de entrada lo limite.
> 
> ¿Qué pasa con la simulación si pones poca carga a la salida del regulador de tensión (algo que pida 100mA por ej.)?



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

no entiendo a que te refieres. puedes probar a poner la carga que quieras.

decian mas arriba que es una fuente de corriente constante y un regulador de tension en serie y que es probable que no funcione bien....... pero no se porque, en la simulacion funciona.

le pongas la carga que le pongas mientras sea inferior a 1 amperio (que es como lo tengo calculado) se enciende la lampara sin problemas.

si es el regulador el que maneja la corriente en vez de la carga entonces si haces un corto, no pasa nada ya que por mas que quieras no puedes sacar mas de 1 A, no?

en fin...... no se, en el simulador no da mas de 1 A si haces el corto  jajaja


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Jul 21, 2012)

koalacabron dijo:


> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> no entiendo a que te refieres. puedes probar a poner la carga que quieras.
> 
> ...



Acabo de editar el mensaje anterior, probé simulando con varias cargas y efectivamente funciona como decís (el 1er 317 no funciona como fuente de corriente), habrá que llevarlo a la práctica a ver como se comporta el circuito.


----------



## koalacabron (Ago 20, 2012)

cosmefulanito04 dijo:


> Acabo de editar el mensaje anterior, probé simulando con varias cargas y efectivamente funciona como decís (el 1er 317 no funciona como fuente de corriente), habrá que llevarlo a la práctica a ver como se comporta el circuito.




Bueno al fin lo he probado!!! 

Lo he probado con dos 7812, que tengo un monton y me dije  "si te cargas algo, que sea esto que te sobra jajaja"

probe primero que funcionaran ya que casi todo los componentes que obtengo los saco de cacharros viejos o rotos.

conecte un ventilador de pc antes de hacer el corto y funciona.  correctamente.

provoco el corto y vuelvo a probar el ventilador y funcionaaaaaa!!!! jejeje

asi que diria que esta configuracion a parte de funcionar como fuente de corriente constante, tiene tambien la funcion de proteccion contra cortos.

luego hice un corto mas prolongado (solo un poco mas para no cargarme los 7812) y por supuesto se calienta como si estuvieran en el mismo infierno jajaja
por eso pense de poner una proteccion mas con un rele para que desconecte la fuente por si hay un corto prolongado, asi evitaria el aumento de temperatura 

alguien mas lo ha probado?? jeje


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Ago 20, 2012)

Interesante ese dato


----------



## esau84 (Nov 30, 2013)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Mira esto.
> 
> ...


Que tal elaficionado! 
Me llamó mucho la atención tu circuito y me gustaría saber que SCR se usaría en ves del arreglo de transistores y cuales fueron tus cálculos para llegar a ese arreglo? Si meto una carga que necesite 2 Amp. Los soportaría?
Disculpa por ser tan preguntón pero en verdad me gustaría saber como funciona tu circuito protector!
Un saludo


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 30, 2013)

Hola. 

El triac sólo activa el relay, por lo tanto no tiene que ser de mucha corriente.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------

